# How Much Carbonated Soft Drink Do You Drink?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet, fizzzy, carbonated liquids often out of a can or a bottle or served to you. Just curious, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I will on occasion order a diet coke if I go out for lunch. Maybe 4 or 5 times a month.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems like most who voted so far (12) are quite conscious of the sugar water!


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Nasty stuff, makes me feel like crap whenever I drink it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Garlic said:


> Nasty stuff, makes me feel like crap whenever I drink it.


I agree not to mention people who became diabetic.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I never got Cokes when I was a kid (my mom wanted me to be healthy), so now that I'm all grown up, Cokes are a big deal to me. But though I like them (actually, I prefer Pepsi), they do so many bad things to you, I only drink them in moderation.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I know of some people who drink these like water, always carrying a bottle or two with them around school.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe once a month. Mostly on vacation abroad, when it can be the easiest option. I drink a lot of juice though, only those with 100 % fruit content. Almonds are said to reduce their sugar effect.

I know a couple of people who drink up to 1-2 Litres of fizzy sugar drinks a day, and it is usually not good for their health, temper and weight.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never liked carbonated drinks; don't see the appeal, personally...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Sugarfree red bull a lot.
Coke/Pepsi etc? Only when I can't think of what to drink at a restaurant. Rarely.
I buy a box of Moxie once in a while because it's less sugary than regular soda and it's awesome.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Only occasionally when dining out, and then only the diet ones. Being diabetic I can't have the "leaded" ones at all. 
My preference is diet Pepsi ... I drink lots of unsweetened Iced Tea at home. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Let's be real. If you're worried about your weight the only thing you should be drinking is water. Fruit juices and milk are also loaded with sugar. Moderation is key.

I tend to only drink soft drinks at movie theatres in conjunction with popcorn.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I drink soft drinks sometimes, particularly when it's hot or when I'm bored of water, tea, etc. But always diet/zero sugar drinks.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

About one a week. Diet coke generally. I used to drink it more, maybe 5-7 servings a week. I find I actually enjoy it more when I drink it infrequently. And it's better on my stomach


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Diet Coke without caffeine is my soft choice. Little carbonation. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

..very seldom drink anything carbonated, gives me heartburn, don't even drink carbonated water.. 
I've also been thought by my Registered Diabetes Nurse Cousin that drinking soft drinks sweetened with artificial sweeteners or Stevia triggers the same brain receptors as sugar does and this can put You on the same frenzy as sugared drinks do.. 
I try to avoid artificial sweeteners at all cost as I can't believe that anything good can come from loading Your body with chemicals whatever FDS says about their safety!

/ptr


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

But we need chemicals to live...

I do hate the taste of that sucralose or whatever they use. Tastes nothing like sugar, whatever they say.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Garlic said:


> But we need chemicals to live...
> 
> I do hate the taste of that sucralose or whatever they use. Tastes nothing like sugar, whatever they say.


"Better Living Through Chemistry."


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

ptr said:


> ..very seldom drink anything carbonated, gives me heartburn, don't even drink carbonated water..
> I've also been thought by my Registered Diabetes Nurse Cousin that drinking soft drinks sweetened with artificial sweeteners or Stevia triggers the same brain receptors as sugar does and this can put You on the same frenzy as sugared drinks do..
> I try to avoid artificial sweeteners at all cost as I can't believe that anything good can come from loading Your body with chemicals whatever FDS says about their safety!
> 
> /ptr


Can you please define what you think are chemicals?

Back on topic:

I rarely drink it because I don't have a car and I'm too lazy to carry those bottles around.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a swig-out-the-bottle every night with a couple of pills, of a diet coke-type drink from the local Lidl supermarket. It tastes better than the proprietary brands to my taste-buds & only costs 42p for 2 litres.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Can you please define what you think are chemicals?


In a wider sense everything, but under food circumstances (like we discuss here), those man made substances that acts as poison in your body, like the artificial preservatives, sweeteners and colourings used in many carbonated soft drinks.

Why do You need a clarification, are You one of the chemists that are poisoning us? 

/ptr


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Toxicity is dosage-dependent and whether or not the substance is man-made is irrelevant. Water and vitamins are toxic substances in high enough doses. Mercury has little impact on the body below a certain threshold. 

Natural is "good" and man-made is "bad" is little more than a marketing gimmick cashing in on chemophobic igorance. There is an abundance of completely natural plants that will quickly kill you if you eat their leaves or berries.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Toxicity is dosage-dependent and whether or not the substance is man-made is irrelevant. Water and vitamins are toxic substances in high enough doses. Mercury has little impact on the body below a certain threshold.
> 
> Natural is "good" and man-made is "bad" is little more than a marketing gimmick cashing in on chemophobic igorance. There is an abundance of completely natural plants that will quickly kill you if you eat their leaves or berries.


*Signed by: green thing with wings*.


----------



## earlybard (Sep 4, 2013)

I grew up in a house that only had carbonated drinks in the house when we had planned company (e.g. parties, family get-togethers). Other than that, we were totally fine offering people what we drank: water, milk, tea, or the occasional orange juice (full pulp).

I get anxious when I see my friends nursing an Diet Coke addiction, especially when they viscerally know that ultimately it can't be good for them.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Natural is "good" and man-made is "bad" is little more than a marketing gimmick cashing in on chemophobic igorance. .


No offence, but, frankly, I don't believe you. My whole digestive tract has been messed up pretty well by "chemicals." I have a brother who's mental illness is caused by "chemicals." Don't really care to explain further since I'm lazy and hate writing long posts.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bourbon and club soda most every day. The club soda is there, so I drink it straight too; about a liter/day on average. Tomorrow is 'prep day' for a colonoscopy Monday, and I have a 2-liter bottle of ginger ale ready to go.

My plan is to start the day with two mugs of coffee, then green tea, ginger ale and tap water until 2 PM. A double shot of bourbon in a tall glass of club soda. Back to ginger ale until time for the (shudder) polyethylene glycol/Gatorade blend. After that I'll be busy for awhile.

The trauma associated with a colonoscopy is about 90% in the prep, I think.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

All the best with the test......


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I normally opt for an occasional bottle of Lucozade but will also occasionally have one of the usual suspects such as Pepsi, Coke or Irn Bru from the canteen vending machine if Lucozade isn't available. I also like Jamaican Root Ginger Beer. Given the opportunity, I'd like the occasional kvass as well - I remember a local newsagent selling a few cans of it many years ago but haven't seen it since. As there are more Eastern European delicatessens springing up in the UK maybe I might get some joy there one day.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Not as much as I shouldn't


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I really hate soft drinks. They taste like chemicals to me. It's coffee, water, tea, or rarely Glenmorangie neat for me.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sure nobody here really wants to know what carbonated soft drink is made of, much less where they get those ingredients from.... Or their other uses.... I avoid completely. I'd rather have some tea.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Being health conscious I don't touch it, it's loaded with sugar and the diet stuff full of chemicals.
Peppermint tea or plain water for me.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

How did a carbonated soft chemicals-in-hard-water "drink" thread end up popping up on Talk_Classical_?

Oh well, soda's interesting as well, I guess.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I drink a lot of Cola, but that's ok because I also like to work out and watch what I eat.


----------

